# fishing on June 30



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing on July 1*

I will be going out of Sherman on the morning of the July 1 (Friday-changed the date due to lack of interest) around 0500 - 0530 22 Foot Hydra sport 225 Johnson. Thinking snapper but that could change. I know the spanish are everywhere and Kings are hitting early. Open to suggestions. Can take 2-3 . share costs and clean up

ed pm or call 857 1039


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Wish you was going Friday morning! I would Have loved to go


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*maybe friday*

The date could change to friday. I don't have a real schedule. If no one respond, IO go Friday. Weather for Thursday and friday look the same. Keep in touch


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Count me in for either day*

Wish to go if you have room. Contact me at [email protected] or cal at 334-270-5680 days or 256-307-1145 nights. Have my own gear and will bring my book of numbers if I get an invite.


----------

